# Grab bar for boat



## parrotheadinaville (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anyone know where you can get a grab bar for your boat without purchasing from Mudbuddy or go-devil. I like the one Mudbuddy has that mounts to the rail but i'm not going to pay 189.00 for it. Any suggestions  would be appreciated.


----------



## Geeseman (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey you look familiar?!?

I made my own i wasnt paying the cash for one either. Give me a call.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 4, 2011)

X2 on making your own. I made mine as well. I very rarely sit down to drive the boat any more. Nomore looking over the fat guys head lol


----------



## parrotheadinaville (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks , That's what I had planned to do but needed to see one to go by. I wanted to try and make one like the bar that mudbuddy has on their website, so I didn't have to mount it in the floor. Geeseman I'll holla at you and come by and take a look at yours.


----------



## JpEater (Jan 6, 2011)

I made this one for my Aucoin 1848! Its removable too.


----------

